
YourAnonCentral hijacked the news with fake stories - bigmasterofnone
https://www.dailydot.com/debug/youranoncentral-anonymous-hacking-twitter/
======
bigmasterofnone
It's kind of annoying that you can't even trust the anonymous groups anymore.
What's left? Vegans?

